# You've got IRON!



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

So I get my second round of blood work back from the doc today, and something came back wrong.

The TOP number they want your IRON to be at is 154.

Mine: 268 !! YEE-HAW!

Anyway, I looked up symptoms of high iron levels, and they all fit me. Tired, drowsy, lack of motivation, dizzyness, feeling flush, light headed, hard to concentrate.... etc.

Anyway, I'm going to see a Hemotologist on Nov 4th to see why my iron levels are so high... thought it was interesting...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

Crumbles this is a very good thing you had those blood tests done.
High iron levels are not something you want to have without knowing about it.

Cheers Shelly


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Shelly said:


> Crumbles this is a very good thing you had those blood tests done.
> High iron levels are not something you want to have without knowing about it.
> 
> Cheers Shelly


Yea, I agree, however they must not be TOO high, because they were just like, make an appointment soon... they all wern't like: "GET INTO THE HOSPITAL NOW!"

I do feel tired a lot, and it is preventing me from working, so I DO need to get this taken care of ASAP...


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Thats interesting. I had some odd blood work which popped up, and the doctor was afraid that I might have hemachromatosis, where your blood carries far too much iron and deposits it in your liver, pancreas, and pituitary glands. Perhaps this is what you've got. Incidentally, it can cause some DP and DR like symptoms.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I just made a post in the alternative remedies section that is definitely worth looking at if this post interests you. On Tuesday, I went to a place called the Pfeiffer Treatment Center near Chicago, which is supposed to be the nation's leader in vitamin/nutrient therapy for mental illness. Anyway, they do a bunch of tests, levels of iron, copper, zinc, pottasium, blood sugar, lead, mercury, histamine, three different thyroid test, and other tests from blood, urine, and hair analyses. I won't be getting the results back for a month or so, but from what they could tell from my history and a rather in-depth and atypical physical, was that I possibly had levels of high copper. From what I have read, excluding heavy metal exposure, high levels of copper are most associated with panic attacks and detachment from reality than other nutrients. I was given a little starter compunded vitamin with zinc, manganese, B6, Vitamin C and E, which I admit has a profound calming effect and helps my sleep. And I've only been on it for three days. They also reccommended taking a couple capsules of Omega-3 and 6 fatty acids a day. I had taken Omega 3s before but had been taking something like 6 capsules a day. Anyway, check it out in the alternative remedies section and I go into more depth.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Let me also mention that I had a bunch of blood work done by my GP back in February and everything came out normal. Most of the tests I just listed were not included in that examination. Plus, my GP is not a psychiatrist and probably wouldn't know how to interpret results without the help of a psychiatrist knowledgeable in vitamin and nutrient therapy. This place seemed pretty legit, but we'll see.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

Sounds interesting.

I dont have any physical ailments but I rather guess I have some deficiencies, cause I am eating junk.

Like iron, I think I might have a lack of it.

Is lack of iron causing the dp like symptoms too?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Physically, I'm in tip-top shape with the exception of a few, normal afflictions like allergies and gastrointestinal problems. Maybe fatigue, too, but that's a side product of depression, anxiety, etc.

Specific research of DP/DR to vitamin/nutrient deficiencies or toxicities is unsurprisingly unstudied. The thing is with deficiencies or toxicities is that they build up so slowly that they probably go unnoticed, so physical symptoms don't really wave a red flag. Some nutrients affect the brain a lot more than others so may present themselves there first.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

So you think a normal blood test doesnt really cover all that could be wrong?

The thing is I had a blood test done and when they told me the result they were like, yeah, you have a deficiency in something (I dont remember), so go eat bananas. I was surprised, I was like, really, no iron problem?
Then the doc said, oh, I cant tell cause we did not screen for iron.

So I dont want to know how unscientific this test really was. How can they take the results seriously when they did not check the important stuff?
Thats how doctors work in a hospital. I rather go to a private clinic the next time.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

A normal blood test doesn't cover crap when it comes to mental illness. When I was explaining everything to my GP (who is a great GP by the way), he said he would check everything that could explain why medications weren't working and some other problems which could cause depression like a thyroid disorder, hypoglycemia, diabetes and stuff. So, from what I gathered, most of the tests checked to make sure my liver was functioning properly, that I had normal blood-sugar levels, my red blood cell count was normal, etc. There was also a B12 test and maybe a few other tests.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

normal blood tests never screen for Iron (ferritin) because it's not something they really ever look at for some reason. However, I must say that if you think you have an Iron problem, STAY AWAY from Vitamin C. Vitamin C helps your body obsorb MORE iron.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

crumbles if you are a female of child bearing age,it's very common that a doctor will check for iron levels,they'd be a bit hopeless if they didn't.

Many women like myself have low ferritin levels but I have female friend who discovered only recently that she has hemochromatosis which is more unusual in women.

I don't know how far above the normal range is considered dangerous.
I have heard that with hemochromatosis a person has to get rid of some blood,I guess by being a blood donor.
I would also assume that eating red meat and other high iron foods would be out.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Shelly said:


> crumbles if you are a female of child bearing age,it's very common that a doctor will check for iron levels,they'd be a bit hopeless if they didn't.
> 
> Many women like myself have low ferritin levels but I have female friend who discovered only recently that she has hemochromatosis which is more unusual in women.
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm a dude so if they found out I was pregnant, then there would be SERIOUS problems! 

Not sure about the red meat, they just told me NOT to take any vitamin supplements until it gets taken care of ...


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i dont get this anymore.. but when i was a kid and into my adolecence i had this black stuff around the gumlines on my teeth. my dentist was kinda baffled and said he never saw that before.. but heard that it was from abnormally high iron. he thought maybe because i was a vegetarian kid that it was from alot of vegetables in my diet.. so the thought was it was a good thing and nothing to worry about. im wondering if i too should get my blood tested for that. :roll: ..

but ya know.. candida is also the culprit for all those symptoms as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

Don't you think that eating fruits automatically balances the deficiencies?
I thought about that lately and I kind of think that fruit has all that is essential. So incorporating fruit every day I think one automatically has enough of everything. Dont you think?


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

I said:


> Don't you think that eating fruits automatically balances the deficiencies?
> I thought about that lately and I kind of think that fruit has all that is essential. So incorporating fruit every day I think one automatically has enough of everything. Dont you think?


I don't know, from what I've read it's pretty hard to get a deficiency in something, unless your body is doing something wrong. But who knows...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

> it's pretty hard to get a deficiency in something, unless your body is doing something wrong.


Well obviously its a fact that I have a deficiency in something that bananas have.

When I was a child I think I had an iron deficiency.But I am not sure if it was really tested, my parents gave me an iron supplement cause the doctor told them. Ill ask them.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I want tests... what tests do I ask for? I once requested a full physical exam but they said they recommend that for older people and I was young. Doctors frustrate me. I come in complaining about something and they're like oh you're fine don't worry. I'm like just test me dammit!!
Like my tonsils are huge and lumpy... they weren't like that before. And I go to doctor after doctor and they're like wow you got some tonsils there. And I'm like yeah what's wrong with me?! And they're like oh you're fine. UGH! Anyways... I want to be tested for everything possible... but I think if I go there saying that they'll think I'm a nutcase.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

> what tests do I ask for?


I guess normal blood screening is amateurish.
Gimpy has found a good treatment center, go read the article in the 'alternative remedies' section.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

I just asked my parents and they confirmed that I did have an iron deficiency as a child, it was tested.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Yea, I too had an iron deficiancy when I was a kid.

Peachdove, you have to specifically ASK for an Iron test. Tell them you want to know what your ferritin levels are. Most doctors never check for it, because it is a rare thing. So it's not on a normal blood lab test.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

crumbles,dah, I know that you're a dude.....
I think I'd be more shocked if I got pregnant :shock:


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Actually here are the tests as listed on my bill.

Comprehensive Metabolic (not sure what that is)
Copper, Serum
Ceruloplasmin, Serum
Zinc, Plasma
Histamine, whole blood
Kryptopyrrole, urine
CBC, w/ auto differential
Hair-aluminum
Hair-heavy metal
hair-lead
hair-mercury
hair-nickel
Homocysteine, serum
lead, whole blood
T3
T4
TSH
Ferritin


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

if your ferritin level was under 154 then you are fine.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

> Don't you think that eating fruits automatically balances the deficiencies? I thought about that lately and I kind of think that fruit has all that is essential. So incorporating fruit every day I think one automatically has enough of everything. Dont you think?


Fruits have little to no nutrients in them. They are cleansers of the body, but by incorporating fruit every day into your diet, you will get only the most minimal of nutrients and minerals. It will not suffice!

I am pretty knowledgable on the subject since going to raw foods. All my nutrients come from greens/veggies and seeds (flax/pumpkin/sesame). That's about a 50/50% ratio between the greens and seeds. This is despite the fact that probably 70% of my calories come from fruit. Well, anywhere from 60-80%, on a given day. So, fruit for the energy, but greens and seeds supply all my nutrient goodness. 

Anyway, just thought I'd let you know. As far as the post about bananna's carrying the nutrient you are deficient in, this might all be a mind game, not sure. I think the only nutrient high in banannas is potassium, not much else. Not totally sure, though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

Jason far, youre wrong in almost every respect.
Fruits have everything the human body needs.

The question my reply was intended to raise is whether fruits are suitable to balance an already established deficit.

I did not question whether fruits generally have enough substances to make a human body healthy.
In fact, fruit has everything the body needs, from protein over vitamins to minerals. Fruit has it all.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I,

You're totally incorrect dude. Go check for yourself. For example Calcium, one of the most abundant minerals in the body. The RDA is 1,000mg a day. Magnesium, 400mg a day. Let's see how much some fruits vs veggies have, and I'll throw in some of the seeds I eat as well for comparison.

(Per 100g)

Apple: *6*mg
Orange: 40mg
Bananna: *5*mg
Mango: 10mg
______________

Spinach: 100mg
Celery: 40mg
Broccoli: 47mg
Kale: 135mg
______________

Sesame Seeds: 975mg
Flaxseeds: 199mg
Pumpkin Seeds: 55mg


So, as you can see, there is really no comparison. And the trend continues with all the other minerals; i.e. generally if it's low in Calcium, it's low in Magnesium and Phosphorus and Potassium, etc etc. So, to conclude by genius theory (!), fruits are *VERY LOW* in minerals, nor are they high in Vitamins. _Aditionally_, they are _NOT_ high in Protein and will not give you your needed amounts, not even close. Last but not least, they don't provide the body with the amount of fat it needs.

So, I, not to be rude, but you said I was wrong in almost every respect, yet your post shows a lot more flaws in information. *Fruit does not have everything the body needs, from protein to vitamins to minerals. Fruit does not have it all*. Again, like I said above, I have some personal experience with eating this way, and roughly 70% of my calories comes from fruit. Yet, virtually all my vitamins, minerals, proteins and fats come from nuts, seeds, and vegetables.

~Jason


----------

